# Anciens iPod neufs?



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Connaitriez vous un ou des sites fiables où l'on peu acheter des anciens iPod neuf ? Je ne parle pas des légendaires premiers iPod mais plus particulièrement de la version précédente du shuffle ( juste les couleurs changent ) .

Merci d'avance

Bonne soirée à tous !!!


----------



## richard-deux (4 Décembre 2007)

Alex377 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Connaitriez vous un ou des sites fiables où l'on peu acheter des anciens iPod neuf ? Je ne parle pas des légendaires premiers iPod mais plus particulièrement de la version précédente du shuffle ( juste les couleurs changent ) .
> 
> ...




Je te conseille le site Refurb d'Apple:

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Enrvnsm2cGC5pB1eZ2Z0OO/0.0.0.28.9.5.7.1.0.1.1


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ta réponse. Cependant, je connaissais le refurb en temps que fan d'apple ^^ ! Je n'y trouve pas mon bonheur pour le moment c'est pour cela que j'ai posté le message precedent !

Y a t il un autre site correspondant à ma requète ?

Merci d'avance  

Cordialement.​


----------



## Yin-yang (4 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux aller voir sur des sites tels que Topachat, Cdiscount, Surcouf, Rueducommerce etc etc, il doit bien leur rester encore des anciennes versions tout iPods confondus en stock.


----------



## Staby (4 Décembre 2007)

Vas chz les petits revendeurs, en general ils ont et les anciens et les nouveaux faute de pas avoir ecoulé les anciens. C'etait longtemps le cas chez Alis Informatique à Paris. Aussi, regarde a la Fnac, ils sont bon dans ce genre de betises, ils vendaient encore le photo 2 mois apres la sortie du video.. et au meme prix!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup les gars !

Bonne soirée


----------

